# How soon to start visiting colleges?



## lizw47 (Jan 12, 2015)

I would say most go sophomore or junior year, but I also know that many colleges have visitation programs for middle schoolers. They want to bring them in and get them acquainted with their college as soon as possible. My alma mater just had a middle school open house a couple weeks ago.


----------

